# The Newest Member Of Team Mellon



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Last Saturday was a 1st. I got up at 7am ready to hit the water for some not-so serious fishing, in other words.... Channel Cats. I was lazy and laid around until 9am. At 9 I woke my daughter up and asked her if she still wanted to go with me, as she said she did the night before. To my surprise she woke right up and was ready to go. After the regular Saturday morning ritual of breafast at Hardes we hit the river.

As I was putting the boat in I gave her the rope and said "Now don't drop this or the boat will go down river". Of corse as I am pulling the trailer out of the water & parking it, I see the rope laying on the ground.   No harm, the current was low and the boat hardly moved. My girl (4 years old) was on the water for the 1st time.

Our 1st stop was at a place we call "The Mellon Tree". This spot almost always produces 1-3 fish, real quick. This time was one of the very few times that proved not to be the case. I was a little worried. We fished that spot for about 10 minutes or so & then moved. The next spot produced. I had finished throwing out the three rods right as my wife called, which at the same time saw the middle rod go down real hard. I handed the rod to my girl and it was on. *Note: Next time it might be a good idea to fight the fish for a second or two before giving the 35 # girl a 4 # fish. The darn channel nearly dragged her in. She was a trooper though & got the fish up to the motor. I hauled it in for her. She was so happy. She had a big ole smile a mile wide. I had her sit down & I laid the fish next to her while taking a picture when the 2nd rod went down. I wasnt too concerned as I wanted a good pic , well then the 3rd rod went down. So.... we have one in the boat & two on the remaining rods that were in the water. I really thought one may have been a small flathead or a large channel by the way the way the rod & rod holder were looking/sounding, so gave that rod to my daughter. I'm not a quick learner, as this time I'm pretty sure she would have been pulled in had my boat not been a deep v (and good Lord I hope my wife doesn't read that part ) Anyways she finally got this one near the boat, so I did the rest. This one was prob around 4/12-5 #'s, but was one heck of a fighter, even for me. I also brought mine in at the same time. We now have all 3 fish in the boat flopping all around, myself a near 300# guy, my 4 year old daughter, my cell phone on speaker with my wife in the background... what a time. I finally figured everything out and tried getting a nice pic of both of us, but the timer and camera location would not cooperate. It took me a few minutes to straighten everything out. 

By this time I'm wishing I had gotten out at my normal time of 6:30 AM or so, not 9:30am, but I still thought that we'd have a big morning/aftenroon. We had been at this 2nd spot for only aprox 5 minutes and we had 3 channel cats all 4-5 #'s. I was wrong. My girl said "Well, I'm ready to go home".  Huh? Yeap, she wanted to go home and in a true catfisherman fashion, to rub it into her brothers. Yeap, she had caught her 1st two catfish and only wanted to rub it in! I love it! After a call to my mom and dad, again to brag we were on our way home. 30 minute drive to the river, 40 total minutes of time on the water, another 30 minute drive back home. It sure doesn't sound right, but we had a great time. 

The next day, we went out gathering flathead bait and she tells me, "Dad I like catching the big catfish better than these little bluegills." Yeap, she just might end up being the truest catfisherman of all 3 of my kids!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

She might also bring ya some better luck than that mentor of yours...whats his name? Flatrepeller, No-Flathunter???? Something like that? (Just kiddin Jack  )

Always great to see someone get hooked on the whiskered fish so young, my sister won't let my nephews catfish yet. I think she's too worried about them endin up bein a ******* (LIKE ME!!)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Speaking of Flathunter..... he's had a HORRIBLE time fishing as of late. He can't buy a fish, SO...... being the nice guy that I am, I called him and told him my daughter outfished his last 10 trips, in just 5 minutes!!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats mellon i need to get out with you this year


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg Brian...out of the entire story...how many did you get? (not that it is a bad thing to let the kids reel them in ) funny side note... my buddies boy (5 yo) got pulled off the dock this weekend by a channel cat


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

bigjohn513 said:


> wtg Brian...out of the entire story...how many did you get?


3 total in about 5 minutes. Then that was it..... she wanted to go.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice job mellon, Those are the best days on the water. I had my almost four year old out on Monday fishing for gills for my cat trip that night. He ended up with a nice 1 1/2 pound channel, his first catfish. He just got a new rod and reel. (a wall mart zebco 202 and 5 ft rod for 12 bucks, not a bad deal for a little kid to Knock around with) He was strutting around with chest out and beaming with pride. I will get some pics up as soon as I find my camera cable. The kids are to much fun on the water. S
ps only 2 channels between me and my buddy later that night, both around 3lbs.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Brian, great pics. Looks like your daughter had a great time out on the water. I think she might be smarter than all of us. You guys get 3 channels in 5 mins, she knows it can only go downhill from there so might as well call it a day...LOL  

Jake


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Mellon;
Great story!!! And the photos also tell a great story. you have some good time ahead of you!!!! Great stuff


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brain

You fooled the rest but not ole Robby 

That girl is much too good looking to be your child.

If I might make a suggestion : Throw out an anchor to hold your boat while you park the trailer. When Kayla was little and I told her to hang on she would get drug into the river and not let go. 

Anyway I think you have discovered the most fun you can have while fishing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> If I might make a suggestion : Throw out an anchor to hold your boat while you park the trailer.


You know..... That's a MUCH better idea!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Great story and pics Brian!!!:F


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Great story, what a cute kid. I cant wait till my Fiance lets me take my daughter out ON the water, shes only 2 now and loves "FISHIES" Ive got her trained now when I go out she says "I go catch fishies?" and when I tell her no daddys going out on the boat she says "Ketch a bigggg wun daddy"


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

That is great to here. I am taking my son to the river this weekend. he is seven and I hope he has a good time like your daughter. Congrats on passing the fishing gene down


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

that is always good to hear about kids enjoying the outdoors especially fishing and even better when they catch something although it dont always keep them occupied but it does put a smile on ya face when u see them doing something that we are so passionate about and that one day when there old enough we can pass on the things weve tried and learned over the years to them and eventually watch them do the same with there children.

steve im sure ur son will have a great time for sure, if all else fails show him how to skip rocks might kill the fishing but its better than nothing. LOL


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I am going for big cats. if he throws a rock in the water he might be right behind the rock...lol


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

now that would be huge bait for cats lmfao LOL


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha sounds like fun Brian, nice cats!


----------

